# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Semillas de Forrajes

## Fernando Aragón

Estimados Amigos. 
Agro Import EIRL, disponemos de semillas de Forrajes; Alfalfas; Maices; Hortalizas op. 
- Forrajes: Rye grass ingles Nui, Rye grass Italiano Tama, Rye grass Bianual Domino, Dactylis gl, Avena Negra Tayko. etc.
- Alfalfas: Cuf 101, California, Exelente XL (dormancia 9.5)
- Maices: Amarillo hibrido DOW var. 2B710.
- Hortalizas: variedades op (polinizacion abierta) distintas especies.
pedidos o cunsultas comunicarse con Fernando Aragon. Cel. mov 951441730/ rpc 958330183/ rpm #695330
Gracias.Temas similares: semillas de okinawa INIA desarrolla nueva variante de maíz para forrajes Vendo Semillas de Maiz, forrajes, alfalfas, hortalizas etc. Semillas de Kiwicha (Amaranto) INIA desarrolla nueva variante de maíz para forrajes

----------

